# Got a question about E.D.



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay men. My husband has mentioned the inability hold and maintain and erection and possibly just not interested in sex any more. What really happens you have E.D.? I'm really curious. Have you had it? How did you treat it? Is there something I could do to make it better....? I want to help him, but I know it can be a very hard thing to bring up to a man. I also think he is dealing with being insecure.... any thoughts there on what I could do to boost his self esteem and worth....?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

How old is he? When was his last MD check up?


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

He is 40. He had an appointment last month to discuss switching his blood pressure medication and he claimed it worked, but that was only for about a week.... not much has really changed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds a bit like me. In my late 30's I got put on BP meds (otherwise healthy), but there were ED side effects. Switched drugs, no ED for while (a year or 2). Then that med wasn't working on the BP, tried various meds to try get the BP under control w/o ED. I finally gave up after talking to doc and wife. So now I take what works well for my BP and a pill for the ED.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Changing blood pressure meds is trial and error, he may have to go through a few to get it right if that's the cause. If he has had HB for a while, over time it could have affected his blood flow down there. What kind of physical shape is he in? Being over weight can affect blood flow too. 

Let the MD check those. If all else falls an ED pill can solve the problem.

Also if it is lack of interest in sex it could be testosterone levels. Did he get tested for low T?


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

fallen_angel said:


> Okay men. My husband has mentioned the inability hold and maintain and erection and possibly just not interested in sex any more. What really happens you have E.D.? I'm really curious. Have you had it? How did you treat it? Is there something I could do to make it better....? I want to help him, but I know it can be a very hard thing to bring up to a man. I also think he is dealing with being insecure.... any thoughts there on what I could do to boost his self esteem and worth....?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It can be mental as well. His mind may be working against him me as well as adding. I can imagine that if this is a common occurance, he may be avoiding sex so as to avoid this issue.


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

He had had his testosterone checked. It checked out okay. He's kind of stubborn and I'm trying to be understanding but it's becoming difficult as time goes on.... he is in pretty good shape. He does however smoke and has taken a liking to energy drinks... he probably won't give up smoking any time soon, unfortunately. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

I also know sex isn't everything.... but I do believe it's a big part of marriage.... he doesn't have that same feeling. So, when I bring it up, I feel like I'm CONSTANTLY "nagging". And I don't want to be that kind of wife. But we ALL need some lovin'!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

ED is the inability to consistently obtain and maintain an erection.

High blood pressure can contribute to ED.

Disinterest in sex could be caused by many reasons, but if he has ED, it may not be disinterest but rather embarrassment about his ED.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

buy some viagra online and mix it in his oatmeal

just a little though!! don't want that 4 hour erection and trip to the ER


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

FYI, it's not an ask your (his) doctor thing, it's a tell your doctor I need viagra. Come on, they love writing scripts, the pad will be out right away.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Then it's the HB meds. I agree with Charlie. Let him ask the Doc for an ED Rx.

As far as treatment at home, work him till it happens. Then ask him if he wants to try the pills for a bit more fun. Catch him in the heat of the moment type of thing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tall Average Guy said:


> It can be mental as well. His mind may be working against him me as well as adding. I can imagine that if this is a common occurance, he may be avoiding sex so as to avoid this issue.


^^^^^
THIS,
Plus the other stuff. High blood presure meds, _smoking_are all contributing to it.
Get his to stop smoking, it should help.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> ^^^^^
> THIS,
> Plus the other stuff. High blood presure meds, _smoking_are all contributing to it.
> Get his to stop smoking, it should help.


Drinking can do it as well.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Viagra works great!! Not to knock all of the Testosterone checkers out there, but a study just proved taking Testosterone combined with Viagra did no better that Viagra alone to the shock of the Urologist conducting the study.

Viagra works 85% of the time on the most stubborn ED cases. For me it turns me into a allnight freak fest.

I love the stuff!! I just take 25mg when I want to be crazy.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

fallen_angel said:


> Okay men. My husband has mentioned the inability hold and maintain and erection and possibly just not interested in sex any more. What really happens you have E.D.? I'm really curious. Have you had it? How did you treat it? Is there something I could do to make it better....? I want to help him, but I know it can be a very hard thing to bring up to a man. I also think he is dealing with being insecure.... any thoughts there on what I could do to boost his self esteem and worth....?


Penile erection is an autonomic response like goose bumps or erect nipples. A man has zero conscious control over it. 

ED is especially frustrating because a man can want sex in the worst way but his body just refuses to cooperate. It's kind of like the feeling you get in dreams when you need to run and your legs don't work.

*Things that can cause ED:*

I had a bout of ED and it was very depressing. It turned out that this was a side effect of Nexium, so I found other ways to control acid reflux. Problem solved. Other medications can have the same effect though.

Too much alcohol can cause ED. 

High blood pressure can cause ED

Another aspect is confidence. ED can turn into a chain reaction because the more anxious and ashamed the man becomes over ED the more likely it is to happen. --Which in turn makes him more anxious and ashamed, _ad infinitum_



*Things that can help:*

The better shape a man is in cardiovascularly, the less likely he is to suffer from ED. Conversely, ED is often an early warning of problems in this area. 

If health permits, a good cardio exercise regimen really, really helps. 

Certain foods help and a quick Google search will turn up quite a few. My wife brought home a bag of dried blueberries awhile back and I was eating them while I worked. The side effect was surprising to put it mildly. It's become a joke in our house. Of course this won't work with everyone. 

There's also medications for this if all else fails. We all know what they are.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I was having ED issues (for about a year) and didnt want sex. I had my testosterone checked and it was really low. Now I take clomid every other day and am super horny all the time!


----------



## bbr (Jul 25, 2012)

I just looked an online for Viagra. Dang! Is it really that expensive?
$26 for one 25mg pill!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Walmart has Levitra 20mg for $9 each. A $4 pill cutter will cut the cost per dose in half.


----------

